# Surgelare



## sevillista

La domanda del giorno da parte mia .

Non sapevo la differenza fra congelare e surgelare. Ho trovato un post nel forum italiano-inglese che spiegano entrambi verbi. Ma mi piacerebbe sapere se c´è una parola in spagnolo per dire surgelare, visto che congelare lo tradurrei con il nostro "congelar". ¿Extracongelar ?

Tante grazie.


----------



## gatogab

*Surgelare* = *sobrecongelar*


----------



## Tomby

¿Se trata de este hilo, no?
Si no estoy equivocado, _congelare_ es *congelar* y _surgelare_ es *ultracongelar* (congelación a muy baja temperatura, -40ºC aprox., y muy rápida).
¡Qué frío!


----------



## Neuromante

Por una vez que miro uno de esos enlaces a definiciones resulta que es a Google...

Y leo: 2 Entradas (Dos) a la misma página de un diccionario online con una enoooorme lista de sobrealgo de las cuales más de la mitad son simplemente un prefijo pegado  un sustantivo (Algo totalmente sobrecomprensible).
Diccionarios de valenciano.
Diccionarios interlinguas.
Textos en idiomas de origen latino que no son español. Seguramente es valenciano, pero como no lo conozco.
Una patente donde refrigerador está escrita con 3 efes (Tres).
Y solo 333 resultados, descontando enlaces a páginas que citan otras páginas (Seguro que al menos tres tienen que referirse a este mismo hilo del foro, no sería la primera vez) errores gramaticales, usos demasiado alegres de los prefijos, palabras en otros idiomas, etc; creo que la tan democrática ciencia de la estadística googliana dice que no existe la palabra.

En español (Salvo que en algún lugar determinado se haya empezado a usar) no existe la palabra sobrecongelar



Uno de estos días voy a usar mi "arma secreta", pero tendrá que ser cuando haya mucha gente de la que recurre a contar entradas de Google. A ver si logro de una sola tacada que se vea la credibilidad que merece


----------



## Tomby

Neuro:
No hay que ser tan tajantes en la vida. El hecho que una palabra no aparezca en el DRAE no quiere decir que no exista. Hace unos días traté este tema en otro foro y ahora no voy a repetirlo aquí. 
_Sobrecongelar_ no existe como tal, pero se puede usar como podemos usar _sobrecocer_, que tampoco aparece en el DRAE. _Idem_ con _ultracongelar_. Ejemplos: 
Alimentos _ultracongelados_ (aparece en muchísimos envoltorios de comida congelada). 
Pescado _sobrecongelado_ (pescado 'demasiado' congelado). 
Pan sobrecocido (pan 'demasiado' cocido).
Un saludo,
TT. 

P.D. Totalmente de acuerdo con el _uso y abuso_ de Google. 
Sobre el valenciano: es el catalán hablado en el Antiguo Reino de Valencia: Diccionari


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Por una vez que miro uno de esos enlaces a definiciones resulta que es a Google...
> 
> Y leo: 2 Entradas (Dos) a la misma página de un diccionario online con una enoooorme lista de sobrealgo de las cuales más de la mitad son simplemente un prefijo pegado un sustantivo (Algo totalmente sobrecomprensible).
> Diccionarios de valenciano.
> Diccionarios interlinguas.
> Textos en idiomas de origen latino que no son español. Seguramente es valenciano, pero como no lo conozco.
> Una patente donde refrigerador está escrita con 3 efes (Tres).
> Y solo 333 resultados, descontando enlaces a páginas que citan otras páginas (Seguro que al menos tres tienen que referirse a este mismo hilo del foro, no sería la primera vez) errores gramaticales, usos demasiado alegres de los prefijos, palabras en otros idiomas, etc; creo que la tan democrática ciencia de la estadística googliana dice que no existe la palabra.
> 
> En español (Salvo que en algún lugar determinado se haya empezado a usar) no existe la palabra sobrecongelar
> 
> 
> 
> Uno de estos días voy a usar mi "arma secreta", pero tendrá que ser cuando haya mucha gente de la que recurre a contar entradas de Google. A ver si logro de una sola tacada que se vea la credibilidad que merece


 
Desgraciadamente, distraído en explicaciones justa o menos justas, compartibles o no, te has olvidado de decirnos como podríamos traducir *'surgelare'* en castellano.
Por mi parte busqué, en los tantos diccionarios de los cuales dispongo, la definición hasta que finalmente encontré este *'sobrecongelar"*. Colmo de dudas inquietantes y conciente de arriesgar un confronto duro o sorprendente, quizá incluso_ strampalato, _cerré los ojos, apretándolos lo más posible, me tapé las narices y envié el link GOOGLE

Ecco allora una decisa, anche se chilometrica traduzione di *surgelare*:
"entiéndese por *surgelare* el rapidísimo enfriamiento de un alimento a temperaturas bajísimas, y así conservarlo por mucho tiempo sin que por ello pierda la qualidad"
¿Cómo dirías toda esa '_pappardella'_ en una sóla palabra?
Eternamente agradecido.

Sono in possesso di un attestato come esperto *HACCP* pero, para este fin, no me sirve a nada.


----------



## sevillista

Bueno, veo que el tema ha dado de sí .

Me gustaría saber si los italianos usan a menudo la palabra surgelare o si, en la vida cotidiana, fuera de conversaciones industriales o de negocios, sólo se usa congelare.

Yo estudio italiano por gusto y lo uso sólo cuando viajo a ese país o hablo con amigos que tengo allí, no necesito un italiano excesivamente específico, por lo que me pregunto si utilizaré alguna vez la palabra surgelare en algún contexto cotidiano.


----------



## gatogab

sevillista said:


> Bueno, veo que el tema ha dado de sí .
> 
> Me gustaría saber si los italianos usan a menudo la palabra surgelare ... ...


 
Sempre, incluso a sproposito, confondendo alimenti surgelati con alimenti congelati.
Nei supermercati c'è il reparto *surgelati *nei congelatori.


----------



## El tano trucho

gatogab said:


> Sempre, incluso a sproposito, confondendo alimenti surgelati con alimenti congelati.
> Nei supermercati c'è il reparto *surgelati *nei congelatori.


Concordo in pieno.
A casa mia (ex casa mia in Italia) si chiamano erroneamente alimenti surgelati anche quei cibi cotti in casa e poi messi nel _freezer_ (congelatore).
Le persone comuni non distinguono i due termini, in generale.


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> Sempre, incluso a sproposito, confondendo alimenti surgelati con alimenti surgelati.
> Nei supermercati c'è il reparto *surgelati *nei congelatori (freezer).





E chi l'ha detto che è sbagliato e che ci confondiamo? I*n italiano*, gli italiani  usano normalmente il termine "surgelati" per riferirsi agli alimenti. Se in spagnolo si usano alti termini non è un problema della lingua italiana.

Garzanti:
     Definizione *surgelato*

_part.  pass_. di _surgelare 
¶ agg_. e _s. m_. si dice di * alimento *che, portato a temperatura *bassissima*, si può *conservare per  lunghissimo tempo*.

Quando si parla di cibo, in italiano si dice "surgelare". I prodotti surgelati sono "i surgelati".
Il processo di raffreddamento si chiama "surgelazione":
*surgelazione*
_s. f_.  processo di congelamento a bassissima temperatura a cui vengono  sottoposti alimenti crudi o precotti per garantirne la lunga  conservazione, senza che ne vengano compromesse le proprietà  organolettiche e nutritive.



"Me gustaría saber si los italianos usan a menudo la palabra surgelare o  si, en la vida cotidiana, fuera de conversaciones industriales o de  negocios, sólo se usa congelare."


Gli italiano usano *QUASI SEMPRE *_surgelare _quando si parla di cibo (bastoncini di pesce, piselli surgelati, il minestrone, ecc),  e invece si usa *pochissimo*, in proporzione, _congelare_ (che è pur sempre un *sinonimo*) Cioè, esattamente il *contrario *di quanto possa credere un madrelingua spagnolo. 
"*Congelare*" si usa perlopiù con i *liquidi*, ma quasi mai con i solidi (alimenti).

Anche rispetto ad altri contesti, per esempio le mani quando c'è molto freddo, non si usa "mani surgelate" ma nemmeno "mani congelate": l'espressione più comune è: ho le mani ghiacciate/gelate.


Riassumendo: per il *cibo *si usa al 99% "surgelato/surgelare" e per altre cose (parti del corpo, le strade quando nevica, il motore della macchina, i vetri del parabrezza, ecc), "ghiacciare" o semplicemente "gelare". "Congelare" per i liquidi.


Il congelatore è, in generale, l'elettrodomestico specifico (sono pochi ad averlo in casa - magari in cantina perché è *enorme *- di solito si trova nei bar, dove si conservano i gelati, o nei negozi o supermercati) o industriale, 
mentre la cella frigorifera di un* normale frigorifero* di casa, è più spesso chiamata "freezer".


Congelare è decisamente l'ultimo nella classifica dell'uso per un madrelingua italiano.


----------



## gatogab

Ursu, ¿cómo se dice *surgelare* en el idioma castellano?
Se trata solamente de esto, de la traducción de *surgelato.*

A proposito:



> Italiano compatto - Dizionario della Lingua Italiana © 2010 Zanichelli editore:
> *congelare *
> [con-ge-là-re]
> verbo transitivo
> (pres. io congèlo)
> 1.raffreddare un liquido fino a farlo diventare solido:
> 
> Esempio: congelare l'acqua
> 
> *2.portare gli alimenti a temperature molto basse per conservarli più a lungo:*
> 
> *Esempio: abbiamo fatto una bella scorta di carne e l'abbiamo congelata*


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> Sempre, incluso  (perfino/addirittura) a sproposito, confondendo alimenti surgelati con alimenti congelati (e  chi lo dice?).
> Nei supermercati c'è il reparto *surgelati *nei congelatori.



E come dovrebbero chiamarlo, scusa? 

In spagnolo si dice "congelar". Su questo non ci piove.

In *italiano*, i *madrelingua  italiani* dicono a sproposito e *senza sbagliarsi *"surgelare" quando si parla di  alimenti (alimento = cibo = bistecca, patata, pesce = cose che si *mangiano*).

"Congelare" si riferisce in primo luogo ai liquidi (come nella  definizione -punto 1- che *tu *hai copiato -> liquidi = acqua = cose che si *bevono*), e poi è *anche *un sinonimo di  surgelare: se avessi letto il mio post di prima è esattamente quello che avevo già scritto.

Non capisco chi è che parla a sproposito...



sevillista said:


> La domanda del giorno da parte mia .
> 
> Non sapevo la differenza fra congelare e surgelare. Ho trovato un post  nel forum italiano-inglese che spiegano entrambi verbi. Ma mi piacerebbe  sapere se c´è una parola in spagnolo per dire surgelare, visto che  congelare lo tradurrei con il nostro "congelar". ¿Extracongelar ?
> 
> Tante grazie.



DRAE

it -> sp

congelare (liquido) -> congelar

surgelare (cibo) -> congelar


Dimenticavo, c'è un altro campo, di attualità purtroppo, in cui "congelare" (it) è uguale a "congelar" (sp )e cioè nell'economia (stipendi, ecc.)


----------



## Trentaduesima

Surgelazione = trattamento termico per la conservazione degli alimenti, consiste nel raffreddare velocemente un alimento portandolo ad una temperatura pari od inferiore ai -18°.
Si differenzia dal congelamento sia per le temperature (anche superiori) che per il tempo impegato a raggiungere la temperatura.
In parole pratiche se qualcosa è surgelato ha sicuramente attraversato anche la fase di congelamento, mentre qualcosa di congelato non è detto che sia anche surgelato.
Inoltre nei congelatori puoi conservare anche alimenti surgelati a patto che raggiungano i -18°.
Ecco spiegato il motivo per cui nei supermercati i surgelati possonon essere conservati all' interno di congelatori.


----------



## El tano trucho

ursu-lab said:


> E chi l'ha detto che è sbagliato e che ci confondiamo? I*n italiano*, gli italiani  usano normalmente il termine "surgelati" per riferirsi agli alimenti. Se in spagnolo si usano alti termini non è un problema della lingua italiana.


Nel thread sopra riportato nel forum italiano-inglese, viene detto (da un utente di cui non sappiamo la competenza tecnica nel settore) che la differenza fra congelare e surgelare  è la rapidità con cui il processo viene eseguito. Ora, mi pare che i dizionari di italiano a cui noi stessi ci rivolgiamo non sono d'accordo.
Il da te citato Garzanti non fa menzione della rapidità con cui avviene il processo di abbassamento della temperatura, mentre il mio (vetusto oramai!) Zingarelli 1999 dice: "congelare rapidamente prodotti alimentari a bassissima temperatura per consentirne una prolungata conservazione a -18°C fino al momento del consumo".
Per cui, eviterei di essere così categorici; attenendomi alla definizione data dallo Zingarelli, se compro della carne macinata fresca, ci faccio degli hamburger (a casa mia si chiamano anche "svizzere") e li metto nel _freezer_ di casa, vista la capacità di refrigerazione di tale elettrodomestico, tecnicamente non sto surgelando tale alimento, ma solo congelando. Sempre secondo lo Zingarelli 1999, congelare si applica primariamente ai liquidi, ma nella seconda accezione recita: "portare e mantenere *derrate alimentari* a temperature uguali o inferiori a -7°C, fino a -12°C."

Dunque, visto che non solo le nostre opinioni, ma anche quelle dei tanto vituperati dizionari, sono discordi, non mi pare il caso di difendere a spada tratta nessuna opinione, a meno che venga da una persona specializzata nel settore e con previa esperienza alle spalle.

Se accettiamo la definizione secondo cui "surgelare" implica raffreddare *rapidamente* un alimento a temperature molto basse, allora _tecnicamente_ surgelare non potrebbe essere utilizzato in tutte le occasioni. Se poi esuliamo dal contesto tecnico, è un'altra cosa.


----------



## gatogab

> Seguendo il bisogno primario di nutrirsi e trasformare i prodotti della natura l'uomo ebbe bisogno conservare il più a lungo possibile il risultato dei suoi sforzi per averli disponibili in modo continuo.


 
*Surgelazione*

He llegado  la conclusión que el castellano no tiene el correspondiente de *surgelazione.*
Es todo una *congelación.*


----------



## El tano trucho

gatogab said:


> *Surgelazione*


Non ti fidare mai di Wikipedia! È meglio rinunciarci.


----------



## sevillista

gatogab said:


> *Surgelazione*
> 
> He llegado la conclusión que el castellano no tiene el correspondiente de *surgelazione.*
> Es todo una *congelación.*


 
Sono d´accordo con te. Ma mi è risultata molto interessante la spiegazione di Ursu-lab, insomma cercherò di ricordare:

surgelare: cibo
congelare: liquidi e (ed?) economia 



ursu-lab said:


> E chi l'ha detto che è sbagliato e che ci confondiamo? I*n italiano*, gli italiani usano normalmente il termine "surgelati" per riferirsi agli alimenti. Se in spagnolo si usano alt*r*i termini non è un problema della lingua italiana.


----------



## Blechi

La differenza tra "surgelare" e "congelare" si studia a alle medie in Educazione Tecnica. Ho fatto la 2 meida in Italia e mi sovvengo ancora qualcosa.

Il congelamento serve per conservare al freddo portando et mantenendo i prodotti a –7°C fino ad arrivare a –12°C. 
Allunga la conservazione degli alimenti deperibili, ma, poiché questo raffreddamento si raggiunge in tempi molto ridotti, determina la formazione di grandi cristalli di ghiaccio sopra e dentro gli alimenti. Questi cristalli rompono le pareti delle cellule e danneggiano i cibi. 
Il surgelamento è il migliore metodo per conservare gli alimenti. È più efficace per svariati motivi: i microcristalli di ghiaccio che si formano durante questo processo non danneggiano la struttura biologica degli alimenti, lasciando intatte le caratteristiche del prodotto fresco. Il mantenimento della temperatura blocca quasi completamente la crescita dei microbi. I cibi surgelati assomigliano molto a quelli freschi e, per alcuni aspetti, sono ancora migliori.

Tutto questo in spagnolo è conosciuto come "*subenfriado*" e "*sobreenfriado*".

Nei supermercati c'è un settore di "surgelati". Esso si torva al di fuori dei congelatori. Sarebbe un grave scorretezza vendere comme "surgelati" dei prodotti che invece vengono tenuti in congelatore.


----------



## gatogab

El tano trucho said:


> Non ti fidare mai di Wikipedia! È meglio rinunciarci.


La usaré así wikipedia

Nelle mie dispense _HACCP _ho trovato riferimenti e/o similitudini con quello che ho letto sulla rete...Adesso tocca scegliere di chi fidarmi.


----------



## Neuromante

gatogab said:


> Desgraciadamente, distraído en explicaciones justa o menos justas, compartibles o no, te has olvidado de decirnos como podríamos traducir *'surgelare'* en castellano.



No creo necesario "dar opciones". Si veo que lo que se está proponiendo no es una traducción correcta lo digo y ya está. ¿Si no tengo opción debo dejar que la persona con la duda deje de tener una duda y pase ha tener un error? No, no creo. No tengo tanto ego como para necesitar que los demás me sigan en mis errores.


Ursula tiene mucha razón:
Si los italianos llaman "surgelati" a los alimentos que compran congelados (Que se atienen a la definición, más o menos, visto que de definiciones hay un puñado contradictorias) y solo a eso: Pues "surgelato" es una comida comprada congelada y "surgelare" es el proceso que se hace con ella. sí de claro.


En español a eso se le llama "congelados" (En plural) y no existe otra palabra. Si quieres, Gatogab, puedes ir a los m iembros de la academia y exigirles a ellos que se inventen una palabra ad hoc a ti.



Ursula: Hay algo en lo que no estoy de acuerdo contigo:


> Gli italiano usano QUASI SEMPRE surgelare quando si parla di cibo (bastoncini di pesce, piselli surgelati, il minestrone, ecc), e invece si usa pochissimo, in proporzione, congelare (che è pur sempre un sinonimo) Cioè, esattamente il contrario di quanto possa credere un madrelingua spagnolo.


Los hispanoparlantes podemos creernos perfectamente el que los italianos usen más "surgelato" que "congelato". De hecho a mi, personalmente, me costaría creer otra cosa.


----------



## El tano trucho

sevillista said:


> surgelare: cibo
> congelare: liquidi e (ed?) economia


(nel linguaggio comune; a livello tecnico, mi pare che la disputa sia aperta!)


----------



## gatogab

sevillista said:


> surgelare: cibo
> congelare: liquidi ed economia _e alimenti, non lo dimenticare._


----------



## ursu-lab

De Mauro, 2003
Il dizionario della lingua italiana, Paravia

surgelare (verbo) 1. congelare nel surgelatore domestico: _s. il pane,  la carne_ (quindi anche le svizzere, no?), _un arrosto._ ecc  ecc

surgelato (s.m) prodotto alimentare che ha subito il processo di  surgelamento:_ d*ov'è il banco dei surgelati*_*?* 


Bisognerebbe avvertire Tullio De Mauro (e collaboratori) che ha usato "a  sproposito" la parola "surgelati" e anche il verbo "surgelare" nella  sua accezione comune, quotidiana. Chi lo fa?

Io parto dal presupposto che a Sevillista interessi *la lingua d'uso,  di tutti i giorni,* non i tecnicismi e le sottigliezze su a quanti  gradi sotto zero comincia il surgelare e a quanti il congelare. 

Una cosa è dire che congelare significa "congelar" (credo di avere  scritto 3 volte che *viene usato (vd concetto di "lingua d'uso") *come sinonimo di "surgelare") e  un'altra è dire che non si dovrebbe *usare *"surgelare", che "ci si  confonde", si usa "a sproposito" o "erroneamente", come ha fatto  qualcuno. 

La domanda di S. era precisa (e 2):

"Me gustaría saber si los italianos usan a menudo   la palabra surgelare o  si, en la vida cotidiana, fuera de  conversaciones industriales o de  negocios, sólo se usa congelare."

e la risposta credo che sia abbastanza ovvia, a meno che uno non voglia  cercare il pelo nell'uovo.

- los italianos usan a menudo   la palabra surgelare en la vida cotidiana


*Do per scontato che si stia parlando di "cibo", e cioè dei bastoncini  findus, dei minestroni in busta, ecc (che comunque sono prodotti surgelati).*


Tra l'altro, a proposito delle svizzere, in quel caso direi,  semplicemente:* "ho messo* la carne *nel freezer*". Senza  bisogno di usare nessuno dei due verbi: né congelare né surgelare.

PS: surgelare è un francesismo. Il lemma italiano risale al 1964, derivato da surgeler = sur + geler.

PS2: non sapevo che ci fosse una discussione aperta sulla questione tecnica... Non era una domanda sulla lingua quotidiana (" en la vida cotidiana")?


----------



## El tano trucho

ursu-lab said:


> *(vd concetto di "lingua d'uso")*


 Mi pare di non aver mai messo in discussione come le parole in questione (congelare e surgelare) vengono usate nel linguaggio comune.



> Tra l'altro, a proposito delle svizzere, in quel caso direi,  semplicemente:* "ho messo* la carne *nel freezer*". Senza  bisogno di usare nessuno dei due verbi: né congelare né surgelare.


 Ognuno è libero di esprimersi come vuole; in certi casi non c'è il _bisogno _di usare certi termini. Perifrasi e modi diversi di dire la stessa cosa ce ne sono a bizzeffe. Non capisco lo scopo di questo commento che mi pare gratuito.


----------



## El tano trucho

Blechi said:


> Gli italiani *NON* comperano prodotti congelati invece di prodotti surgelati. Sarebbe come dire che comperano *fischi per fiaschi*. Sarebbe come dire che sono un po' sciocchi.
> Quando prendi in mano una busta con un prodotto congelato, senti un blocco freddo tra le mani e puoi anche non capire di cosa si tratta, mentre un prodotto surgelato, anche essendo freddo, mantiene la sua forma ed è riconoscibile a tatto attraverso una busta non trasparente.
> 
> Riesco a spiegaremi?


Sí, è chiarissimo, ma la discussione verte sull'uso comune delle due parole. Chiediamo venia ed apriremo un altro thread sulla questione del significato tecnico delle due parole.


----------



## ursu-lab

Blechi said:


> A lo mejor ¿sólo los físicos compran productos sobreenfriados?
> ¡Qué raro, ¿verdad?!





Credo che tu ti sia risposta da sola...


http://www.alimentacion.carrefour.es/index2.asp

vd. 3º punto dell'indice "tienda" --> sezione "congelados" 


Mi immagino la faccia della commessa della "Sirena" (www.lasirena.es) se uno entra e le chiede  una busta di "lenguados sobreenfriados"


----------



## Neuromante

Blechi said:


> Hola Neuroamante.
> He leido con entusiasmo tu aporte y, habiendo crecido mucho mi curiosidad, he llamado a un amigo español, físico, que me parece persona hispana que más hispana imposible.
> Le pregunté que como llama él lo que no está congelado sino está bla bla bla y me dijo que sobreenfriado o subenfriado. Que lo dicen así. Averigüé en los diccionarios y lo encontré.
> A lo mejor ¿sólo los físicos compran productos sobreenfriados?
> ¡Qué raro, ¿verdad?!



No, *CON TOTAL SEGURIDAD* sólo los físicos, cuando hablan entre físicos, y hablando de cosas raras de físicos usan esas palabras ¡Qué normal! ¿Verdad?
¿Se te ocurrió preguntarle como habla cuando habla con su mujer o con la ajera del supermercado? Sería interesante saber que cara le pone su mujer cuando le dice "Querida, en la tienda no tenían góndola de subenfriados, solo una de congelados. Que poco físicos que son, deberías venir a comprar a mi laboratorio que hacemos las cosas bien"
Es que aquí estamos hablando de eso y no de procesos físicos en laboratorios o naves industriales.

Ganas de sacar el tema de tiesto...


----------



## ursu-lab

Blechi said:


> ursu-lab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credo che tu ti sia risposta da sola...
> 
> 
> No Usulab. Ti chiedo scusa per non mi  essermi espressa bene. Spiego: non mi sono risposta da sola. Ero ironica, ma vedo che avrei dovuto essere esplicita: sottolineare che non ho domandato a una persona sprovveduta e poco colta. Tutto al contrario: ho domandato a una persona che ha studiato molto e vive in Spagna. E fa la spesa al super come tutti gli altri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non capisco cosa vuoi dire. Pure io vivo in Spagna  e faccio la spesa al mercato, al supermercato e all'ipermercato. Anche alle bancarelle degli ambulanti (che non vendono surgelati, per fortuna!).
> In Spagna, la "Sirena" è la catena commerciale PIÙ importante di prodotti alimentari surgelati, Carrefour è la catena di ipermercati più diffusa , anche se di origine francese.
> 
> Se non sei convinta ti mando pure il link dello spagnolissimo  Corte Inglés. Inserisci un codice postale spagnolo qualsiasi (chiedilo al tuo amico fisico che abita qui) e guarda i prodotti alimentari in vendita: "*sección congelados*".
> 
> http://www.elcorteingles.es/supermercado/sm/catalog.jsp?_requestid=7178
> 
> Troverai di tutto: dai "churros" alle "espinacas".
> 
> Sono d'accordo con Neuromante anche se va contro i miei principi (di emancipazione femminile): chiedilo alla moglie del fisico, magari ti darà una risposta più sensata...
Click to expand...


----------



## sevillista

ursu-lab said:


> Io parto dal presupposto che a Sevillista interessi *la lingua d'uso, di tutti i giorni,* non i tecnicismi e le sottigliezze su a quanti gradi sotto zero comincia il surgelare e a quanti il congelare


. E avete già risolto il mio dubbio, vi ringrazio.

Finisce qui la mia intervenzione in questo post, continuate pure se volete, ma non faticatevi troppo che minaccio con altre domande .


----------



## Neuromante

ursu-lab said:


> Anche alle bancarelle degli ambulanti (che non vendono surgelati, per fortuna!).


Ooo. Ma che sta`a dì?. Io lo voglio vedè sto ambulanti coi sugergelatti e tanto di grupo eletrogeno autonomo in modo di non doversi attacà la spina pirata nell aposito lampadario urbano


----------



## 0scar

Enfriado, congelado y surgelado son procesos distintos y son palabras especializadas que se usan así en documentos y leyes que hacen referencia a la manera de tratar a los alimentos.  El enfriado es propio delsiglo XIX, el surgelado es relativamente nuevo.

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...gelado&btnG=Buscar&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## gatogab

Blechi said:


> Nei supermercati c'è un settore di "surgelati". Esso si torva al di fuori dei congelatori. Sarebbe un grave scorretezza vendere comme "surgelati" dei prodotti che invece vengono tenuti in congelatore.


 Proprio a questo mi riferivo in un mio post, non ricordo quale.


----------



## Neuromante

Surgelti inmagazinati fuora dai frizzer. Meglio chiamare sanità, no?


----------



## El tano trucho

ursu-lab said:


> Bisognerebbe avvertire Tullio De Mauro (e collaboratori) che ha usato "a  sproposito" la parola "surgelati" e anche il verbo "surgelare" nella  sua accezione comune, quotidiana. Chi lo fa?
> [...]
> PS2: non sapevo che ci fosse una discussione aperta sulla questione tecnica... Non era una domanda sulla lingua quotidiana (" en la vida cotidiana")?


Certamente la domanda di partenza è ben precisa e qua siamo tutti in grado di comprendere le chiare parole di sevillista.
Pensavo che, essendo già state menzionate nei primi messaggi tecniche e temperature di questi procedimenti, fosse evidente e non biasimevole l'intento di allargare all'ambito pseudo-tecnico (_disconosco gli studii e le professioni degli stimati membri di questo consesso_) la discussione, a beneficio di coloro i quali, anche in futuro, fossero interessati.

D'altronde, le regole del foro suggeriscono l'accorpamento di argomenti simili fra loro; invero non mi parrebbe questo il caso in cui risulti necessario scindere le discussioni sull'uso quotidiano e sull'uso tecnico.


----------



## honeyheart

sevillista said:


> La domanda del giorno da parte mia .
> 
> Non sapevo la differenza fra congelare e surgelare. Ho trovato un post nel forum italiano-inglese che spiegano entrambi verbi. Ma mi piacerebbe sapere se c´è una parola in spagnolo per dire surgelare, visto che congelare lo tradurrei con il nostro "congelar". ¿Extracongelar ?
> 
> Tante grazie.


Chicos, ¿de verdad nadie recordó que ya habíamos discutido exactamente este mismo tema, en este foro, hace unos meses? :

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1460052


----------

